# Having Problems......



## sol333 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hi,

I've been gettin some good advice over at the REW forum but have been advised to post here, as now i think it is the acoustics of my home studio that need addressing......(Quite badly by the look of it)

By the state of my graphs i'm starting to wonder if i will ever achieve an adequte listening/mixing enviroment from this room, but hopefully you kind folk may be able to help me with this raying:

I have at present 9 Acoustic panels at various points in the room, though they can easily be moved around, i'm just hoping i don't have to move the desk!!!!!!

I can post pictures of the room if they help or a rough diagram of the room measurements, but for now i will just post the Left and Right graphs from my listening position.

LEFT CHANNEL









RIGHT CHANNEL









Hope you can offer some advice for me.

Thanks


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

First of all take heart, I've seen a LOT worse. No, it's not pretty but it's workable. If you'd post a sketch of the room, room dimensions, where your seated head position and speaker positions are, that'll let us take a look and see what's happening.

Also, please post the thickness of the panels you have and where you currently have them.

Bryan


----------



## sol333 (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you very much for your quick reply :bigsmile:

Right had a go at a rough sketch, tho it isn't to scale i'm afraid, but i guess it will give you an idea of what i'm working with, also i can post some pics if this will further help!

the panels are all just under 4ft high by 1.5ft and about 4" thick apart from the 2 ceiling panels which are 2" thick.

Hope this helps and thanks again.


----------

